# کتب بیئه وسلامة متنوعة



## aimanham (30 أبريل 2009)

http://www.iran-eng.com/showthread.php?t=40409
Environmental and Pollution Science, Second Edition
by Ian L. Pepper (Author), Charles P. Gerba (Author), Mark L. Brusseau






Product Details


*Hardcover:* 552 pages 
*Publisher:* Academic Press; 2 edition 
(April 11, 2006) 
*Language:* English 
*ISBN-10:* 0125515030 
*ISBN-13:* 978-0125515030 
*Product Dimensions: *10.9 x 8.7 x 1.1 inches 
*Shipping Weight:* 3.6 pounds
http://rapidshare.com/files/42379683/ENAPOS.rar

Hydrotreating Technology for Pollution Control 
(Chemical Industries)
by Mario L. Occelli





Product Details
*Hardcover:* 400 pages
*Publisher:* CRC; 1 edition
(August 6, 1996)
*Language:* English
*ISBN-10:* 0824797566
*ISBN-13:* 978-0824797560
*Product Dimensions: *9 x 6.2 x 0.9 inches
*Shipping Weight:* 1.6 pounds
http://rapidshare.com/files/77834260...0824797566.rar
__________________
Environmental Pollution and Control, Fourth Edition
by J. Jeffrey Peirce (Author), P Aarne Vesilind (Author), Ruth Weiner​ 


 

Product Details​ 

*Paperback:* 392 pages 
*Publisher:* Butterworth-Heinemann; 4 edition
(November 11, 1997) 
*Language:* English 
*ISBN-10:* 0750698993 
*ISBN-13:* 978-0750698993 
*Product Dimensions: *9.1 x 6 x 0.9 inches 
*Shipping Weight:* 1.2 pounds ​ 
http://dl2.s3.mihd.net/5ipb2sgo/epc4e0750698993.rar
__________________
Pollution Prevention and Abatement Handbook, 1998: Toward Cleaner Production 
(Paperback)
by United Nations Environment Programme (Author), World Health Organization (Author), Inc World Book​ 





*Product Details*​

*Paperback:* 457 pages​
*Publisher:* World Bank Publications (July 2000)​
*Language:* English​
*ISBN-10:* 082133638X​
*ISBN-13:* 978-0821336380​
*Product Dimensions: *10.8 x 8.3 x 1.1 inches​
*Shipping Weight:* 2.4 pounds​
http://rapidshare.com/files/59716593/abatement.rar​
__________________Handbook of Chemical Technology and Pollution Control, 3rd Edition, Third Edition
(Hardcover)
by Martin B. B. Hocking





Product Details​
*Hardcover:* 830 pages​
*Publisher:* Academic Press; 3 edition (January 9, 2006)​
*Language:* English​
*ISBN-10:* 0120887967​
*ISBN-13:* 978-0120887965​
*Product Dimensions: *10 x 7 x 1.5 inches​
*Shipping Weight:* 3.4 pounds​
http://www.zshare.net/download/211984252bdfff/ 
__________________
Handbook of Pollution Control & Waste Minimization 

by Abbas Ghassemi






*Product Details*


*Hardcover:* 536 pages 
*Publisher:* CRC; 1st edition 
(September 15, 2001) 
*Language:* English 
*ISBN-10:* 0824705815 
*ISBN-13:* 978-0824705817 
*Product Dimensions: *9.2 x 6.3 x 1.2 inches 
*Shipping Weight:* 1.8 pounds 
http://rapidshare.com/files/14656379...nimization.pdf​
__________________
New Source Review for Stationary Sources of Air Pollution
by Committee on Changes in New Source Review Programs for Stationary Sources of Air Pollution , National Research Council







Product Details

*Paperback:* 334 pages 
*Publisher:* National Academies Press; 1 edition
(October 31, 2006) 
*Language:* English 
*ISBN-10:* 0309102774 
*ISBN-13:* 978-0309102773 
*Product Dimensions: *9 x 6 x 0.8 inches 
*Shipping Weight:* 1.2 pounds 
http://rapidshare.com/files/4431866/11701.rar​
__________________
Pollution A to Z
by Richard M. Stapleton





Product Details

*Hardcover:* 243 pages 
*Publisher:* MacMillan Reference Books
(October 2003) 
*Language:* English 
*ISBN-10:* 0028657004 
*ISBN-13:* 978-0028657004 
*Product Dimensions: *11.5 x 8.5 x 2.1 inches 
*Shipping Weight:* 5.8 pounds 
http://www.4shared.com/file/47498994...ume_2_L-Z.html​
__________________
Fundamentals of Air Pollution, Third Edition
by Richard W. Boubel (Author), Donald L. Fox (Author), Bruce Turner (Author), Arthur C. Stern





Product Details


*Hardcover:* 574 pages 
*Publisher:* Academic Press; 3 edition
(July 22, 1994) 
*Language:* English 
*ISBN-10:* 0121189309 
*ISBN-13:* 978-0121189303 
*Product Dimensions: *9.3 x 6.1 x 1.3 inches 
*Shipping Weight:* 2.3 pounds
http://rapidshare.de/files/20855363/...__3rd_ed._.rar​__________________
Understanding Environmental Pollution : A Primer 
(2nd Edition)
by Marquita K. Hill





Product Details


*Paperback:* 484 pages 
*Publisher:* Cambridge University Press; 2 edition
(September 6, 2004) 
*Language:* English 
*ISBN-10:* 0521527260 
*ISBN-13:* 978-0521527262 
*Product Dimensions: *9.6 x 7.2 x 1 inches 
*Shipping Weight:* 2.1 pounds 

*Editorial Reviews*


<DIV class=******* align=center>*Review*
"...provides a thorough background to pollution, from global issues to personal pollution in the home...an excellent introduction to the subject, providing the right information to enable students to evaluate environmental problems for themselves." Environmental Assessment Magazine 


*Product Description*
Introducing pollution issues to students and others with little scientific background, this new edition of a well-received textbook has been completely revised and updated. Starting with the definition of pollution and how pollutants behave, it progresses to covering air and water pollution basics, pollution and global change, solid waste, and pollution in the home. First Edition Hb (1997):
http://rapidshare.com/files/87272180/0521527260.rar​
__________________


----------



## dr Rawda (30 أبريل 2009)

مجموعة رائعة,,,,,,جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed lashin (30 أبريل 2009)

لا أجد كلمات شكر تفى بمجهودك
جعله الله فى ميزانك


----------



## medhat56 (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aimanham (1 مايو 2009)

*مجموعة أخرى*

Industrial Combustion Pollution and Control

(Environmental Science and Pollution Control Series) 
by Jr., Charles E. Baukal





Product Details​



*Hardcover:* 600 pages 
*Publisher:* CRC; 1 edition
(October 15, 2003) 
*Language:* English 
*ISBN-10:* 0824746945 
*ISBN-13:* 978-0824746940 
*Product Dimensions: *10.2 x 7.4 x 1.8 inches 
*Shipping Weight:* 3.8 pounds​



http://rapidshare.com/files/37583956/ICPaC.rar 
__________________​ 
Air Pollution Control Technology Handbook

(Mechanical Engineering) 
by Jr., Karl B. Schnelle (Author), Charles A. Brown





Product Details​



*Hardcover:* 408 pages 
*Publisher:* CRC; Subsequent edition
(October 18, 2001) 
*Language:* English 
*ISBN-10:* 0849395887 
*ISBN-13:* 978-0849395888 
*Product Dimensions: *9.3 x 6.3 x 0.6 inches 
*Shipping Weight:* 1.6 pounds
http://rapidshare.com/files/92262839/aipocoteha.rar​



__________________​ 
Fundamentals of Air Pollution, Fourth Edition 

by Daniel Vallero




​


*Product Details*​






*Hardcover:* 936 pages 

*Publisher:* Academic Press; 4 edition (August 13, 2007) 
*Language:* English 
*ISBN-10:* 0123736153 
*ISBN-13:* 978-0123736154 
*Product Dimensions: *9 x 6.1 x 1.9 inches 
*Shipping Weight:* 3 pounds 
http://rapidshare.com/files/95191851/FOFAP.rar​


pass: tFFOFAP.rar​


----------



## M.E (1 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير :84::84:


----------

